# Seid Ihr noch auf Facebook angemeldet?



## xynlovesit (27. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


ich wollte einfach mal die Frage hier in die Runde werfen und schauen wie viele Leute denn immer noch auf Facebook angemeldet sind und aktiv sich noch rumtreiben.

Zumal gibt's Facebook nun schon seit einer langer Zeit und man hat oft in den Medien immer gehoert, dass Facebook nicht sorgsam mit den Daten der Nutzern umgeht, viele Daten werden veroeffentlicht usw.




Gruss,
soramac


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2012)

Angemeldet schon, aber seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr eingeloggt


----------



## Firun (27. November 2012)

Täglich drin .


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Als ich mein aktuelles Smartphone bekam, hab ich mich aufgrund der schon vorinstallierten Facebook-App mal rein aus Interesse angemeldet. Unter falschem Namen natürlich. Und ehrlich gesagt... ich hab keine Ahnung wozu das gut sein soll. Hab es dann auch gleich wieder sein lassen, überflüssigster und -schätzter Internetdienst den ich kenne.


----------



## Minatrix (27. November 2012)

Ich nutze FB täglich, wozu? Als Messenger, um in Kontakt zu bleiben mit Leuten die ewig weit entfernt wohnen, Leuten bequem Dinge zeigen zu können "Haste den Artikel schon gelesen?" oder "Kennte den Song?", um Events zu organisieren, auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein wann welches Event wo startet... usw.

Was die Daten angeht, das ist ja nun zu genüge bekannt, abgesehen davon das mir beigebracht wurde nirgends im Internet, bei Gewinnspielen oder sonst wie Daten zu hinterlassen von denen ich nicht will das sie evt. öffentlich werden! Ein bisschen mitdenken bei der Nutzung sozialer Netzwerke sollte schon drin sein... 

Wers nicht braucht oder will, kein Problem, ich persönlich finds sehr nützlich!

LG Mina


----------



## Firun (27. November 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Ich nutze FB täglich, wozu? Als Messenger, um in Kontakt zu bleiben mit Leuten die ewig weit entfernt wohnen, Leuten bequem Dinge zeigen zu können "Haste den Artikel schon gelesen?" oder "Kennte den Song?", um Events zu organisieren, auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein wann welches Event wo startet... usw.
> 
> Was die Daten angeht, das ist ja nun zu genüge bekannt, abgesehen davon das mir beigebracht wurde nirgends im Internet, bei Gewinnspielen oder sonst wie Daten zu hinterlassen von denen ich nicht will das sie evt. öffentlich werden! Ein bisschen mitdenken bei der Nutzung sozialer Netzwerke sollte schon drin sein...
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch , und was die Privatsphäre angeht da gibt es ein tolles Tool PrivacyFix für alle gängigen Suchmaschinen.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch , und was die Privatsphäre angeht da gibt es ein tolles Tool PrivacyFix für alle gängigen Suchmaschinen.



Zitat von der Webseite in Deinem Link:

"Überprüfen Sie in Handumdrehen Ihre Privatsphären-Einstellungen von Facebook, Google und den anderen Webseiten und Firmen, die einen Profit *aus Sie* ziehen wollen und Sie tracken. Erhalten Sie zudem Warnmeldungen bei Änderung der Datenschutzbestimmungen.

Wir *speichern keine Daten über Ihre Nutzung* von Privacyfix. Wir können auch nicht *Ihr Suchverhalten kontrollieren* und speichern auch keine IP-Adressen."

Klingt wirklich... glaubwürdig und seriös. Vor allem das Phishingmail-Hochdeutsch.


----------



## Firun (27. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zitat von der Webseite in Deinem Link:
> 
> "Überprüfen Sie in Handumdrehen Ihre Privatsphären-Einstellungen von Facebook, Google und den anderen Webseiten und Firmen, die einen Profit *aus Sie* ziehen wollen und Sie tracken. Erhalten Sie zudem Warnmeldungen bei Änderung der Datenschutzbestimmungen.
> 
> ...


Du siehst auch hinter jeder Ecke den Tod oder ?
Ich würde es  nicht Posten wenn es ein Scheiß wäre ..


----------



## Xalnarit (27. November 2012)

Bin schon Jahrelang bei FB und nutze uns viel und regelmäßig um mit Leuten in Kontakt zu bleiben, alte Klassentreffen zu organisieren, INfos über meine geplante Urlaubslocation einzuholen (viele Hotels haben ne eigene Page mit Bildern, etc) oder auch um zB bei Spielen (GW2) auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.

Und zur Privatsphäre: Ich google mich regelmäßig und das einzige wo ich mich im Internet finde ist "Herold". Also mit etwas vorsicht und fingerspitzengefühl ist FB ein tolles Tool um KOntakte auch über Entfernungen aufrechtzuhalten und auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## Lari (27. November 2012)

Täglich aktiv, organisieren unseren neuen Fussballfanclub darüber, man verabredet sich mit Leuten, Small-Talk, Kontakt zu Leuten die man ewig nicht mehr gesehen hat...
Und wer Bedenken bezüglich des Datenschutzes hat sollte lernen mit seinen Daten umzugehen oder mal nicht blind dem Anti-Facebook Mob hinterherrennen. Richtig genutzt hat Facebook keinerlei Nachteile sondern ausschließlich Vorteile. Vielleicht mal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren und das Einwohnermeldeamt fragen, warum sie deine Daten für bares Geld weiterverkaufen. Aber sowas interessiert ja niemanden bzw. es weiß nichtmal jeder.


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

War nie angemeldet, werde mich nie anmelden und halte Facebook für ähnlich sinnvoll wie einen Kropf oder einen Kühlschrank am Nordpol. Das in Kontakt bleiben funktioniert bestens auch ohne Facebook. Da wurde künstlich eine Lösung geschaffen, für ein Problem, dass es nie gab.


----------



## LarsW (27. November 2012)

Als Fotograf kommt man (leider) um den ganzen Social Media Kram nicht rum.


----------



## Lari (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da wurde künstlich eine Lösung geschaffen, für ein Problem, dass es nie gab.


So wie Autos die guten alten Pferdekutschen abgelöst haben. Geht zwar jetzt bequemer und schneller aber hey, mit Pferden oder gar zu Fuß ist man früher auch von A nach B gekommen.
Facebook ist keine Problemlösung sondern eine Alternative. Man muss sie nicht nutzen, aber man sollte sie auch nicht schlechter darstellen als sie ist.

Ich respektiere jeden, der Facebook nicht nutzen will. Aber wenn Voreingenommenheit oder schlichtes "früher gins auch ohne" als Totschlagargumente angeführt werden, dann stößt es schlicht auf Unverständnis.


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Es stellt sich immer die Frage, welchen Vorteil habe ich aus der Nutzung einer Neuerung gegenüber einem alten Standard. Das Autos die Pferdekutschen abgelöst haben hatte ökonomische und wirtschaftliche Vorzüge, die nicht weg diskutiert werden können. Größere Reichweite, Zeiteinsparungen etc pp.

Facebook hat mir bis dato keine Synergien aufgezeigt, die ich aus einer Nutzung desselben ziehen könnte. Mit Freunden in Kontakt bleiben? Geht mittels Telefon schneller, unproblematischer und persönlicher. Termine ausmachen? Eine SMS genügt. 

Und ich kenne niemanden, der sich über Facebook Glückwünsche genauso freut wie über eine Karte im Briefkasten. Geburtstage verkommen zu einem Randnotiz im Kalender, die man auch noch automatisch beantworten lassen kann. 
Und vom persönlichen Standpunkt meiner Ablehnung Facebook gegenüber mal abgesehen, gefällt es mir auch nicht, dass sich ein amerikanisches Unternehmen mit irischen Servern in Deutschland Rechte herausnimmt, was die Nutzung von privaten Bildern und/oder die Erstellung von Profilen zu persönlichen Vorlieben bzw. Abneigungen angeht.
Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass FB mein Bild zur Werbung heranzieht? Nein, eher nicht. Möchte ich, dass allein die Möglichkeit besteht? Noch weniger. Habe ich etwas dagegen, wenn FB allein aus dem Grund einer Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung fremden Leuten mein Bild zeigt mit der Frage: "Ist das Herr XXZ".





Facebook ist für mich nun wirklich keine Alternative und zwar nicht nur, weil ich Pferdekutschen lieber mal als Autos.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

Bin angemeldet aber nur wegen der Uni. 

Ist aber gut geeignet um sich für die Uni zu koordinieren mit den anderen studenten meines bereichs...

Halte aber sonst trotzdem nicht viel davon, bin vorher jahrelang nie angemeldet gewesen und nutze auch kein Smartphone
Von der ganzen Selbstdarstellung halte ich weiterhin überhaupt nichts. Ich lösche alle freunde die ich nicht näher kenne / kein bock drauf habe und hab selbst nur 2-3 Bilder drin, wovon nur eins wirklich mich zeigt, welches wiederum aber nur von Freunden gesehen werden kann.

Anders ausgedrückt, ich nutze es nur soweit unbedingt notwendig



Noxiel schrieb:


> Da wurde künstlich eine Lösung geschaffen, für ein Problem, dass es nie gab.




 Das seh ich auch so... man konnte vorher auch problemlos in Kontakt bleiben mit anderen.
fb ist leider nicht nur eine Alternative wie Lari sagte, sondern ist in vielen sozialen gruppen zu einer Grundvorraussetzung geworden. Gerade unter den jüngeren Mitmenschen... selbst an der Uni merke ich das.
Die ganzen 18-22jährigen (im Schnitt) mit denen ich da kontakt habe, für die spielt das eine enorm wichtige Rolle, teilweise so, dass man Menschen ignoriert, die nicht dort angemeldet sind oder dass Unbeteiligte sogar extra gemieden werden (!), weil sie fb nicht nutzen.

Andere wiederum identifizieren sich nur noch darüber, wieviele Likes sie für irgendwelche privaten Urlaubsfotos bekommen, wo ich mir an die Stirn fasse und mich frage wieso man das überhaupt online stellt.

Also leider beeinflusst es die Leute auch negativ in bezug auf das reale soziale Miteinander, das ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ...



Ich hab mich vor ein paar Monaten genauso aufgeführt. Irgendwo zwischen wütend und weinerlich jedem meine Weisheiten zum Thema Facebook mitgeteilt und alles für doof befunden.
Ich kannte es zwar gar nicht, aber man fühlt sich so überlegen, wenn man nicht jeden Mainstream-Shice mitmacht. Isses nicht so, Nox?

Naja, bin jedenfalls täglich auf FB unterwegs. Comics posten, labern, diskutieren.
Sicher kann ich mit Freunden übers Tel in Kontakt bleiben. Aber in ruf sicher nicht alle zwei Tage in Linz, Unna oder Berlin an, um mich mit Freunden über vegane Gaumenfreuden auszutauschen. Über FB tu ich das und das ist inspirierender als Kochbuchgeblätter.

Man kommt gut ohne Facebook zurecht. Mit machts aber auch Spaß.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vor ein paar Monaten genauso aufgeführt. Irgendwo zwischen wütend und weinerlich jedem meine Weisheiten zum Thema Facebook mitgeteilt und alles für doof befunden.
> Ich kannte es zwar gar nicht, aber man fühlt sich so überlegen, wenn man nicht jeden Mainstream-Shice mitmacht. Isses nicht so, Nox?
> 
> Naja, bin jedenfalls täglich auf FB unterwegs. Comics posten, labern, diskutieren.
> ...



Das chatten mit Kollegen ist auch praktisch... bzw. Nachrichten schreiben.
Da es nichts kostet (außer der Internetflat die man in der Regel hat), ist das alles sehr sinnvoll.

Abgesehen von dem ganzen Profilierungsmüll den ich oben beschrieben hab halt ^^


----------



## DoktorElmo (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es stellt sich immer die Frage, welchen Vorteil habe ich aus der Nutzung einer Neuerung gegenüber einem alten Standard. Das Autos die Pferdekutschen abgelöst haben hatte ökonomische und wirtschaftliche Vorzüge, die nicht weg diskutiert werden können. Größere Reichweite, Zeiteinsparungen etc pp.
> 
> Facebook hat mir bis dato keine Synergien aufgezeigt, die ich aus einer Nutzung desselben ziehen könnte. Mit Freunden in Kontakt bleiben? Geht mittels Telefon schneller, unproblematischer und persönlicher. Termine ausmachen? Eine SMS genügt.
> 
> ...



Zeig mir mal wie du so bequem und schnell ein Event managed wie mit Facebook. Aber klar, wenn man es nie genutzt hat weiß man auch nicht ob der ganzen Vorteile. Ich habe mich auch recht lange gewehrt aus ähnlichen Gründen, aber nachdem ich mich dann drauf eingelassen habe, bin ich mittlerweile jeden Tag und auch per Smartphone on und bereue es nicht, meine Daten sind sowieso schon verloren 

@Fremder123: Du hast wohl den Sinn von Facebook nicht verstanden - was bringts dir, dich dort unter falschen Namen anzumelden? Findet dich ja keiner


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2012)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> @Fremder123: Du hast wohl den Sinn von Facebook nicht verstanden - was bringts dir, dich dort unter falschen Namen anzumelden? Findet dich ja keiner



Weil es jemand anders nutzt, ist es falsch?


Ich habe meinen richtigen Namen auch nicht drin.
Ich will nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten gefunden werden, nur weil sie meinen Namen kennen.
Hab keine Lust, von alten Klassenkameraden angebrabbelt zu werden.
Ich hab keine Lust mich anzufassen *sing*

Ich habe da nur Freunde und manche aus der Familie drin und deswegen kann ich mich auch "Kackwurzel" nennen.
Ist teilweise einfacher, etwas zu planen und sowieso einfacher, in Kontakt zu bleiben.
Schön ist auch, das ich bei meinem Lieblingsbands sehe, wenn sie in der Nähe sind.


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vor ein paar Monaten genauso aufgeführt. Irgendwo zwischen wütend und weinerlich jedem meine Weisheiten zum Thema Facebook mitgeteilt und alles für doof befunden.
> Ich kannte es zwar gar nicht, aber man fühlt sich so überlegen, wenn man nicht jeden Mainstream-Shice mitmacht. Isses nicht so, Nox?


Wirft mir da tatsächlich jemand vor, vermeintlich ungefragt und uninteressiert meine Meinung (hier Weisheiten) zu Facebook mitzuteilen, der sich selbst freiwillig auf der Plattform prostituiert (denn nichts anderes bedeutet die Eingabe von persönlichen Daten in die Werbemaschinerie F und seine Gedanken sowie Meinungen einem breiten Publikum ungeniert präsentiert? 


Leute von kleinerem Kaliber mögen da vielleicht den Drang des Individuums nach Überlegenheit herauslesen, den Wunsch sich gesellschaftlich und sozial besser zu stellen, um so mit dem Bild des Anti-Mainstream zu kokettieren. 



Fakebook schrieb:


> Naja, bin jedenfalls täglich auf FB unterwegs. Comics posten, labern, diskutieren.


Naja, ich bin den Beißreflex von FB Usern schon gewohnt, wenn man sich nicht allzu positiv über Marc Zuckerbergs Erfindung äußert. Soll sein. 



Fakebook schrieb:


> Sicher kann ich mit Freunden übers Tel in Kontakt bleiben. Aber in ruf sicher nicht alle zwei Tage in Linz, Unna oder Berlin an, um mich mit Freunden über vegane Gaumenfreuden auszutauschen. Über FB tu ich das und das ist inspirierender als Kochbuchgeblätter.


Interessanterweise haben Freundschaften vor Facebook trotzdem gehalten, auch wenn man nicht jeden Tag die aktuellen Statusmeldungen bekommen sondern ausschließlich telefoniert hat. Das um jeden Preis kommunizieren müssen, ist ja scheinbar unerlässlich geworden. 




Fakebook schrieb:


> Man kommt gut ohne Facebook zurecht. Mit machts aber auch Spaß.


Das, jedoch, war überhaupt nicht gefragt. Ob Facebook "Spaß" macht, will ich mich gar nicht erdreisten zu bewerten. 

@DoktorElmo
Dafür müssten wir uns erst einmal auf ein Event einigen, dass ich managen möchte. Nach 15 Jahren ein Klassentreffen organisieren? Ja, ich nehme an, dass wird mit FB schneller klappen, vorausgesetzt man hat alle Schüler in der Kontaktliste. Fehlen jedoch ein paar oder haben sich nicht mit Klarnamen registriert, ist der Synergieeffekt schon wieder verpufft. Eine Geburtstagsparty organisieren? Dafür brauche ich kein Facebook.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal wie du so bequem und schnell ein Event managed wie mit Facebook.


Ein "Event managen". Wow. Klingt toll, oder? Früher hat man ein Treffen organisiert oder zur Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen, heute managt man ein Event. Klingt ja auch cooler und so. Seltsamerweise haben sich die letzten Jahrtausende, also zu Zeiten ohne Facebook (ja, die soll es gegeben haben sagt man), auch sämtliche Gäste beim jeweiligen Ereignis eingefunden. Wie die das wohl gemacht haben ohne den guten Zuckerberg? Pure Magie.



DoktorElmo schrieb:


> @Fremder123: Du hast wohl den Sinn von Facebook nicht verstanden - was bringts dir, dich dort unter falschen Namen anzumelden? *Findet dich ja keiner*


Genau DAS könnte evtl. der Sinn des Prozederes sein. Auch wenn sich Generation Facebook scheinbar nicht mehr vorstellen kann, dass man nicht augenblicklich und ohne nachzudenken seinen Lebenslauf mit Babyfotos da rein klatscht, obwohl man nur mal antesten will.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

Um den Faden von Noxiel weiterzuspannen:

Ich hab eine gute Freundin, die sich nie bei Facebook angemeldet hat und mit der treffe ich mich höchstens 1 mal die Woche, wo wir dann unsere wöchentlichen "Erlebnisse" austauschen... mit ihr hab ich eine engere Bindung als jedem anderen den ich bei Facebook habe, inklusiver meiner aktuellen "Flamme".

Denn Facebook schweißt nicht nur zusammen, eher trennt es die Gemüter manchmal sogar


Edit: Gefunden werden möchte ich auch nicht und das ist mir bislang gut gelungen.
Weder zu meinem Namen noch zu Bildern von mir, die mal im Netz gewesen sind, findet man etwas.


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin den Beißreflex von FB Usern schon gewohnt,



Weniger Beißreflex, vielmehr ein ausgedehntes Gähnen. Eben weil ich deine Argumente allzu gut kenne und bis zum Sommer auch ausgelebt habe.
Alles Spacken, die nicht mehr telefonieren können und über jeden Furz ne Statusmeldung abgeben...

Mein Bespiel ging völlig an dir vorbei.
Ich habe vegan lebende Freunde in Berlin, Linz und Unna. Würde ich allein die zweimal jede Woche anrufen, hätte ich schon 6x die Woche das Telefon am Ohr kleben. Über Facebook schreibt halt jeder in einer privaten Gruppe, was er/sie grad leckeres gefutter und zum nachkochen empfehlen könne, ob man dieses oder jenes schon probiert hat usw. Man kann es lesen, wann immer man will, ob man einmal die Woche online ist oder täglich. Gibt seinen Senf dazu oder lässt es. - Und DAS funktioniert über FB besser als mit dem Telefon.

Für nen Foren-Mod hast du nen Beiß-Reflex gegenüber FB. TrololoYOLOSWAG Gespamme im Forum ist nun auch keine geistreichere Form der Unterhaltung. Dennoch treffen sich hier täglich tausende. Haben die keine Freunde zum telefonieren?


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2012)

Ich bin seit Jahren Facebook-Nutzer - allerdings nutze ich es nicht wirklich intensiv. Ich halte darueber halt etwas Kontakt zu Bekannten, ehemaligen Kollegen oder Leuten aus Schul-/Uni-Zeiten mit denen man sonst nicht mehr so viel zu tun hat. Alle paar Monate ueberkommt mich mal der Drang zu einer Statusmeldung und vielleicht alle paar Wochen geb ich mal einen Kommentar zu einer Meldung ab. So gesehen wuerde ich also sehr wahrscheinlich auch gut ohne Facebook auskommen - allerdings ist es halt nett, gewisse Leute nicht komplett aus den Augen zu verlieren. 

Da ich selbst kaum Infos von mir veroeffentliche oder gar Bilder/Videos hochlade, mache ich mir wenig Sorgen was diese Daten und deren Nutzung anbelangt.

Zum Organisieren von Events nutze ich Facebook eher nicht - da finde ich z.B. Meetup besser geeignet. Auch fuer Networking im Job nutze ich Facebook nicht - auch da gibt es besser geeignete Plattformen wie z.B. LinkedIn.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Weniger Beißreflex, vielmehr ein ausgedehntes Gähnen.


Wirklich? Dafür ereiferst Du Dich aber ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Weniger Beißreflex, vielmehr ein ausgedehntes Gähnen. Eben weil ich deine Argumente allzu gut kenne und bis zum Sommer auch ausgelebt habe.
> Alles Spacken, die nicht mehr telefonieren können und über jeden Furz ne Statusmeldung abgeben...



Das Gähnen konnte ich mir bildlich vorstellen.   
Letztlich krankt deine Aussage "Ich kenne alle Argumente schon" an der Tatsache, dass allein die Kenntnis über Argumente nichts über deren Wahrheitsgehalt aussagt. 
Das klingt frappierend nach dem Raucher, der die Argumente gegen Nikotin jeden Tag auf's Neue hört, aber trotzdem weiter pafft. Ja, zu hören das Rauchen ein erhöhtes Risiko an Lungenkrebs zu erkranken birgt, nervt mit der Zeit bestimmt. Es ist jedoch selbst bei der 1000sten Wiederholung immer noch wahr.

Das du seit Sommer der geläuterte Facebook-Junkie bist, ändert nichts daran, dass ein Verzicht auf Social-Networks weder mich noch meine Mitmenschen in der Lebensqualität einschränkt. Der Zuwachs an Quality-Time, den ich durch Facebook gewinne, ist daher mehr als zweifelhaft und konnte zumindest mir noch von keinem Nutzer nachvollziehbar erklärt werden.

Ich weiß nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass ich von Facebook Nutzern eine geringschätzige Meinung hätte. Ein unreflektierter Anflug von Klischee Denken vielleicht? Dass jeder der Facebook nicht nutzt, gleich auf den Spuren der Spanischen Inquisition wandelt? 




Fakebook schrieb:


> Mein Bespiel ging völlig an dir vorbei.
> Ich habe vegan lebende Freunde in Berlin, Linz und Unna. Würde ich allein die zweimal jede Woche anrufen, hätte ich schon 6x die Woche das Telefon am Ohr kleben. Über Facebook schreibt halt jeder in einer privaten Gruppe, was er/sie grad leckeres gefutter und zum nachkochen empfehlen könne, ob man dieses oder jenes schon probiert hat usw. Man kann es lesen, wann immer man will, ob man einmal die Woche online ist oder täglich. Gibt seinen Senf dazu oder lässt es. - Und DAS funktioniert über FB besser als mit dem Telefon.


Aber DAS habe ich auch nie bestritten. Dein Beispiel ist schon bei mir angekommen, so ist es nicht. Die Frage ist doch, kann ich mich erst seit Facebook mit meinen Freunden aus Berlin, Linz und Unna über meine vegane Lebensweise unterhalten oder habe ich es in der Vergangenheit nur unter großen Schwierigkeiten geschafft? 
Facebook gaukelt eine ständige Verfügbarkeit vor, die angeblich vorher nicht existiert hat, was Grund genug ist, sich einen Account dort anzulegen. Mein Hinweis auf das kommunizieren um jeden Preis, sollte darauf hindeuten. 



Fakebook schrieb:


> Für nen Foren-Mod hast du nen Beiß-Reflex gegenüber FB. TrololoYOLOSWAG Gespamme im Forum ist nun auch keine geistreichere Form der Unterhaltung. Dennoch treffen sich hier täglich tausende. Haben die keine Freunde zum telefonieren?


Ich habe mich negativ über Facebook geäußert. Ich bin kein Freund von Social Networks und von diesem ganz besonders nicht. Heißt also, dass allein die Tatsache, dass ich FB nicht mag und das auch sachlich begründe, mich automatisch zu einem "Haters gonna hate" macht? In diesem Fall solltest du dir nochmal über Ursache und Reaktion klar werden. 

Ich sprach nie über die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Unterhaltung in Facebook. Das habe ich mit keinem Wort kritisiert. Die Themen können genauso dämlich oder erhellend sein, wie Threads im Forum. Aber allein das ist doch wohl kein Argument für Facebook und gegen klassische Foren, oder?


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Ok, ich steig aus der Diskussion mit ein paar erklärenden Worten aus:

Ich habe deine Meinung durchaus als Wertung anderer FB-Nutzer gelesen. 'Beißreflex', 'sinnvoll wie einen Kropf oder einen Kühlschrank am Nordpol', 'künstlich eine Lösung geschaffen, für ein Problem, dass es nie gab.' klingt weitaus wertender als eine bloße Feststellung 'ich brauchs nicht, ich wills nicht'. Davon fühlte ich mich dann wohl auch persönlich zum Deppen ernannt, zu doof, nen Telefonhörer zuhalten und Freunden eine Geburtstagskarte zu schicken.

FB und Telefonier- und Glückwunschgewohnheiten haben - zumindest bei mir - sehr wenig miteinander zu tun. Für mich ist es ein Platz, um meine Comic-Krakelein sichtbar zu machen, paar Updates von Bands lesen, Veranstaltungstermine festzuhalten und auf der Peta-Seite rumzudiskutieren.
Ich bin kein Facebook-Fangirl. FB ist eine unglaubliche Datenkrake, die jeden korregierten Schreibfehler, jede Nachricht, jedes News-Abo protokolliert. Die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten liegen gegenüber einer gewöhnlichen Inet-Seite bei NULL. Die Werbeanzeigen ringsrum gehen mir auf den Nerv. Ein Zuckerberg-Fan bin ich erst recht nicht.

Ich nehm FB, wie es ist: ein Datenmoster, in dem ich meine kleine Spielecke gefunden habe. Somit hast du Recht - Lösungen, für ein Problem, dass es nicht gab. Wie eigentlich bei ALLEN Dingen, die der Unterhaltung dienen.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich nehm FB, wie es ist: ein Datenmoster, in dem ich meine kleine Spielecke gefunden habe. Somit hast du Recht - Lösungen, für ein Problem, dass es nicht gab. Wie eigentlich bei ALLEN Dingen, die der Unterhaltung dienen.



Eine Teil der Matrix, der dich durchaus befriedigt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. November 2012)

> Seid Ihr noch auf Facebook angemeldet?



Lol ja wieso? Gibts ne bessere Alternative?
Wie was? Ob mir meine Daten nicht wichtig sind?
Wat?
Nochmal zum mitschreiben. Facebook ist ein wunderbarer Dienst. Aber er ist halt nicht umsonst.
Man zahlt mit seinen Daten.
Dafür kann ich Kontakt mit meinen Freunden in anderen Bundesländern halten und bekomme ständig News zu Dingen die mich wirklich interessieren.
Für mich ist das ein fairer Deal.
Was mich mehr beunruhigt, als Facebook ist die GPS Tracking Funktion von modernen Smartphones.
Wenn ich meine Persönlichen Daten und Likes an Facebook weitergebe ist das eine Sache. Ich kann sogar darüber entscheiden, ob die Daten echt oder gefaked sind.
Wenn ich eine Firma wie Apple - die mindestens genau so mit Benutzerdaten verfährt - zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Position meines Handys (und damit meine Position) übermittle, sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2012)

Bin nach wie vor auf Facebook - warum auch nicht. Ich poste aber nicht jeden Tag Instragram Bilder meines Mittagessens oder hinterlasse jeden Tag einen witzigen Sinnspruch.
Jeder muss es für sich selbst wissen, ich bin auf jeden fall sehr vorsichtig damit was ich da poste.


----------



## Lari (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wirft mir da tatsächlich jemand vor, vermeintlich ungefragt und uninteressiert meine Meinung (hier Weisheiten) zu Facebook mitzuteilen, der sich selbst freiwillig auf der Plattform prostituiert (denn nichts anderes bedeutet die Eingabe von persönlichen Daten in die Werbemaschinerie F und seine Gedanken sowie Meinungen einem breiten Publikum ungeniert präsentiert?



Allein dieses Teilzitat zeigt, wie du Facebook und seine Nutzer in eine Schublade steckst. Nichts dagegen, wenn man Facebook nicht nutzt, aber man sollte den Nutzern dann nicht irgendwas pauschalisiertes unterstellen. Beispiel Werbemaschinerie: mein AdBlocker blockt jegliche Werbung, App-Anfragen sind mittlerweile auch alle gängigen geblockt da für mich uninteressant. Mich persönlich erreicht also keinerlei Werbung mehr. Und wenn ichs richtig einschätze, dann präsentiere ich hier im buffed-Forum einem wesentlich größerem Publikum ungeniert meine Meinung. Sogar Leuten, die ich nichtmal kenne (im Gegensatz zu Facebook). Und das sogar anonym. Ist buffed dann nicht sogar schlimmer?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. November 2012)

Jo, ich poste auch kaum was auf Facebook. 
Ein zwei Links auf youtube Videos, ne Meldung das ich mit Blinddarm im Krankhaus liege und mich bei den ganzen Leute bedanke die mir zum 25. gratuliert haben.
Das wars eigentlich schon. 

Edit: Sehr gute Diskussion die hier angestoßen wurde.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2012)

Facebook ist zum Trollen da.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. November 2012)

die Anstubser per email sagen mir, daß ich auch noch auf FB bin...zumindest passiv...


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

@Lari
Wenn man diese Aussage aus ihrem Kontext reißt, dann schon. Ich unterstelle dem Facebook User erst einmal gar nichts. Was ich beschreibe sind Fakten, wenn auch provokant ausgedrückt. Eine Pauschalisierung, in der ich Facebook User in irgendeine Schublade stecke, kann ich nicht entdecken. Wenn du jedoch meinst, dass Facebook pauschal das Recht dazu hat, jedes Bild, jeden Like, jede Information und auch sonst alle angehängten Metadaten und jeden anderen Schnippsel an persönlicher Information, den du auf der Plattform zur Verfügung stellt, für eigene Zwecke zu nutzen, dann spreche ich zu Recht von Datenprostitution.

Das bei dir keine Werbung mehr aufschlägt, ändert nichts daran, dass du dennoch alle Daten frei zur Verfügung stellst und von Facebook auch entsprechend genutzt werden. Oder auch Informationen über Freunde und Familie nutzt FB ungefragt, auch wenn sie gar nicht auf der Plattform angemeldet sind. 


Wieso sollte Buffed schlimmer als Facebook sein? Im Ernstfall weiß ich, dass die Server der Computec Media AG in Deutschland stehen, dass das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) und das Telemediengesetz (TMG) Geltung haben und keine Übertragung in das außereuropäische Ausland stattfindet. Alles Dinge, die bei Facebook so nicht gelten. 

Davon abgesehen, gilt das Prinzip der Freiwilligkeit. Weder Buffed noch Facebook zwingen dich zur Registrierung, noch zum Einstellen von persönlichen Informationen. Der springende Punkt ist die unterschiedliche weitere Verwendung dieser Daten und das ist ein Punkt, warum ich Facebook meide wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Lari (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, gilt das Prinzip der Freiwilligkeit. Weder Buffed noch Facebook zwingen dich zur Registrierung, noch zum Einstellen von persönlichen Informationen. Der springende Punkt ist die unterschiedliche weitere Verwendung dieser Daten und das ist ein Punkt, warum ich Facebook meide wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.



Was auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Du sprichst FB aber auch jeglichen Nutzen ab, was nüchtern betrachtet schlichtweg falsch ist.
Als Beispiel läuft die Organisation der Silvesterparty im Bekanntenkreis aktuell über FB. Klar kann man das auch persönlich machen, per Telefon, per Treffen oder per Mail. FB ist da aber nunmal das einfachste und übersichtlichste. Das FB dann auch weiß, dass wir eine Silvesterparty veranstalten, was wer vielleicht zur Party mtirbingt, wann wir uns wo treffen... wen interessiert es?
Das gleiche gilt aktuell für die Organisation eines Fussball-Fanclubs. Wir laden Bilder hoch, die wir auf eine Schwenkfahne drucken lassen wollen, diskutieren diese. Quatschen über Choreografien für das kommende Spiel, Themen rund um den Verein. Kriegt FB alles mit, aber auch hier gilt: who cares? Die Organisation über FB in einer geschlossenen Gruppe ist soviel einfacher als die Alternativen ohne FB.

Im Grunde ist das hier aber auch alles nicht von Belang. Nur wenn man in den Wald reinruft "FB ist unnütz und Spielplatz für Selbstdarsteller!" muss man mit einer Antwort rechnen


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

[x] ehrmergerd fb over reallife lol


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Facebook ist zum Trollen da.



komischerweise trollen nur die leute da die bei facebook mit falschen namen da sind aber dann richtig bei euch auf der pinwand ^^


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Schildere mir zum Abschluss nur noch, wo ich FB Nutzer als Selbstdarsteller betitelt habe? Und Facebook ist nicht unnütz, es erfüllt für mich allerdings keinen Zweck, den ich nicht auch ohne FB bewältigen könnte. Das Maß an Bequemlichkeit, das ich durch den Verzicht auf FB einbüße, ist mir beim Wissen um die Verwendung personenbezogener Daten mehr als gerechtfertigt.

Den freiwilligen Ausverkauf persönlicher Daten als Prostitution zu betiteln, mag in einigen Ohren etwas negativ klingen, trifft aber den Punkt


----------



## Luedique (27. November 2012)

Ich finde dieses Thema sehr interssant. Besonders, da es wirklich Argumentationen in den Extremen gibt.(und dazwischen natürlich auch genügend)

Persönlich unterstüzt ich ein großteil der Aussagen von Noxiel. Dies ist natürlich meine eigene Meinung und jeder kann etwas anderes zu dem Thema denken.
Es sei gesagt, dass für viele natürlich ein solches Netzwerk durchaus positiv ist, die ständig mit Freunden in Kontaktsein möchten.

Ich selber habe kein Account bei einem sozialen Netzwerk. Ich halte nicht viel davon mit Freunden ein Gespräch über Internet (Chat) zu führen oder die aktuellsten Statusmeldungen jederzeit lesen zu wollen/müssen. Mir ist es a) zu unpersönlich und b) nicht vertrauensvoll, es fehlt mir das gegenüber um abschätzen zu können, wie er auf mich im Gespräch reagiert.
Auch ich finde eine Geburtstagskarte per Post persönlicher als eine kurze Nachricht per Facebook(am besten noch automatisch), auch ein Anruf ist schön.
Besonders Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene, so meine Erfahrung, verschieben ihren Kontakt mehr und mehr in die Sozialen Netzwerke. Bei mir sind schon einige Bekanntschaften und Freundschaften daran zerbrochen, wenn man diese denn noch so nennen möchte. Weiter geht es mit privaten Fotos. Ein Großteil der Leute denken einfach nicht darüber nach. Wenn nur sie auf dem Foto sind, das sie bei bsw. Facebook hochladen, ist mir das auch herzlich egal. Aber wenn mehrere drauf sind, sollte man alleine schon aus Anstand!(!!), die Verbreitung der Fotos unterlassen. Viele wollen sowas garnicht. Genauso werden viel zu persönliche Information von anderen unbeteiligten Leuten offengelegt, Stichwort Mobbing.

Abgesehen von den Datenfangnetzen von Facebook und anderen sozialen Netzwerken, finde ich, das die viele Leute (nicht alle !!!, ich kritisieren nur Leute die leichtsinnig sind) ein Umgang mit solchen Netzwerken einfach nicht drauf haben und anständiges Verhalten im Internet, dann plötzlich wie vergessen ist.


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Den freiwilligen Ausverkauf persönlicher Daten als Prostitution zu betiteln, mag in einigen Ohren etwas negativ klingen, trifft aber den Punkt



Ich wollte schon immer eine Nutte sein


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Als Beispiel läuft die Organisation der Silvesterparty im Bekanntenkreis aktuell über FB.


Ah, Facebook-Parties. Gutes Stichwort. Immer Stimmung. Von Langeweile keine Spur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verursacher sind zu blöd unfähig, ihre Einladungen nur denen zugänglich zu machen die sie sehen sollen und die Besucher mutieren mit regelmäßiger Zuverlässigkeit zum pöbelnden Randalemob. Wenn das die Klientel ist, die sich in diesem "Netzwerk" so rumtreibt, braucht sich hier und anderswo niemand über Skepsis (und im Extremfall Vorurteile) zu wundern.


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2012)

Dann sind die Vorurteile natuerlich angebracht. Denn schliesslich gibt es jeden Tag unzaehlige Polizeieinsaetze in D. aufgrund der von Millionen Facebooknutzern initiierten Parties! Facebook verbieten! Sofort!


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Besucher mutieren mit regelmäßiger Zuverlässigkeit zum pöbelnden Randalemob. Wenn das die Klientel ist, die sich in diesem "*Stadion*" so rumtreibt, braucht sich hier und anderswo niemand über Skepsis (und im Extremfall Vorurteile) zu wundern.



Soweit zu den recht unreflektierten und von unterhaltungsorientierten Medien gepushten (Vor)urteilen.
*zerrt den amoklaufenden Gamer und den weißwurst-fressenden Nazi in den Thread*


----------



## Lari (27. November 2012)

Schön pauschalisiert. So sind ja auch alle Fussballfans gewaltbereite Straftäter, nicht wahr? Sieht man ja oft genug in den Schlagzeilen.

Natürlich sind Facebook-Partys ein Negativbeispiel dafür, was aus einem sozialen Netzwerk heraus entstehen kann, aber deswegen sind noch lange nicht alle Nutzer genau so wie die paar Chaoten, die solche Partys zum Kippen bringen.


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Mir zumindest ist noch keine Facebook Party bekannt, die ursprünglich nur einem kleinen Publikum zugänglich gemacht werden sollte, dann aber als "öffentlich" markiert wurde und NICHT ausschließlich durch massives Polizeiangebot beendet werden konnte. Von mutwilliger Zerstörung und gewaltbereitem Vandalismus einmal abgesehen, beschreiben die Ausschreitungen auf den Facebook Partys auf jeden Fall schon mal einen Trend. 

Das mag zwar im Moment noch eine Ausnahme sein, aber zumindest eine Tendenz ist für mich klar zu erkennen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

Es ist einfach so das niemand über die positive Seiten der Ultras berichtet (soziale Aktionen,Stimmung im Stadion durch Gesang und Choreos,etc.). Es sind immer nur die bösen gewaltbereiten Pyrotechniker 
Genau so ist es mit den Facebookpartys. 99% der über Facebookorganisierten großveranstaltungen gehen gut...


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Mir gehts in dem Beispiel ausschließlich um die versehentlich als "öffentlich" markierten Partys. Ich glaube schon, dass Großveranstaltungen, die auch als solche geplant sind mit allem was dazugehört (Security, Ablaufpläne etc) ordentlich und gesittet ablaufen. Es geht mir mehr um Jackelines Geburtstagsparty, zu der sie ihre Klasse einladen wollte und plötzlich ganz Wengeroth zusagt. 

Da habe ich bisher nur negatives gehört und gelesen.


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2012)

Na ein Glück, dass die Angaben im Benutzerprofil und das myBuffed Blog keine Datenprostitution sind. Sonst würde der Nuttenanteil in der Moderation nun sprunghaft ansteigen


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. November 2012)

Ich bin bei facebook angemeldet.
Bin auch sehr aktiv. Die kommunikation mit meinen Freunden ist so am einfachsten bzw. ergänzt das Handy sehr gut 

Und dabei muss ich auch gleich noch sagen das mir es egal ist wer meine "persönlichen" Daten hat.. Wer will soll sich nehmen


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

@Tikume

Vergleiche Buffed Datenschutz vs. Facebook Daten*verwendungsrichtlinien*



Datenschutz suchst du bei Facebook vergebens.


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2012)

Beides ist öffentlich


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Und lässt sich dennoch kaum miteinander vergleichen. Und wie erwähnt, ist es jedem selbst überlassen, welche Informationen er wie und wo einer Öffentlichkeit bereitstellt. Die Tragweite der Verwendung ist jedoch ein ganz andere und ein Widerspruch gegen die Weitergabe finde ich bisher nur bei Buffed.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2012)

wenn wir schon den vergleich machen ^^

bei facebook kann ich entscheiden ob meine post öffentlich oder nur für freunde sind bei buffed sind sie immer öffentlich ^^


----------



## floppydrive (27. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Facebook ist zum Trollen da.



Meine Heimat, nach Buffed <3


----------



## Firun (27. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Meine Heimat, nach Buffed <3


Warum wundert mich das jetzt überhaupt nicht


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Ich gehöre auch zu den "Facebook-Idioten".


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und lässt sich dennoch kaum miteinander vergleichen. Und wie erwähnt, ist es jedem selbst überlassen, welche Informationen er wie und wo einer Öffentlichkeit bereitstellt. Die Tragweite der Verwendung ist jedoch ein ganz andere und ein Widerspruch gegen die Weitergabe finde ich bisher nur bei Buffed.



Das halte ich für blauäugig. Daten die verfügbar sind werden auch genutzt wenn es jemandem was bringt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

FB ist crap


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

Oh Gott, FB verwendet Informationen von mir. oh noo, jetzt weiss die ganze Welt welche Musik ich höre, welche Filme ich mag und was sonst noch uninteressantes in meinem Leben abgeht


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da habe ich bisher nur negatives gehört und gelesen.



Na gut, mich hast du überzeugt. Buffed auf FB disliked ... Spuren verwischen.

Wie wäre es mit Namen, komplette Adresse, Hobbys, Studienfach, Vorlesungsplan, Inet-Aktivitäten, Schul-Ort, Wohnort der Eltern (inkl. Namen) von Magonan? Da reicht mir ein einziger Post von Mago hier auf buffed und google für drei Minuten. --- Es kommt einfach drauf an, was man selbst zulässt.

Ob mir Peta und die Albert-Schweizer-Stiftung gefällt, ich Einaudi und 65daysofstatic mag, kann wissen, wer auch immer sich bemüht, es herauszufinden. So wirklich funktioniert es aber auch auf Facebook nicht. Trotz Datenmonster liegen die üblichen 'Kaufe dein Auto', 'Billigumzüge' und 'Kleidersammlung' - Zettel im Briefkasten. Das Postfach mit dem üblichen Spam gefüllt, wie schon seit Jahren. Und auf Facebook? 'Sicherheit für ihr bestes Stück - Slipeinlagen für Männer'. Ok, wenn das die Ausbeute aus meinem Profil ist.. weitersammeln!


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FB ist crap



Du bist crap.


----------



## Silarwen (27. November 2012)

Täglich aktiv und kein Problem damit, dass jemand sieht was ich so mag. Ich find Facebook praktisch, aber muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, welche Infos er der Öffentlichkeit preisgibt. 

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist crap.



Nein, ich hab SWAG. 

FB ist der größte Crap auf der Welt, nur nutz ich es selber auch. Gepostet habe ich lange nix mehr, ist  halt für die Ausbildung extrem praktisch und natürlich für das üblich blabla mit Freunden in Kontakt bleiben blabla Informationen blabla Fotos blabla Profil der Ex stalken blabla fappen blabla.


----------



## Xidish (27. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Datenschutz suchst du bei Facebook vergebens.


Und bei Buffed brauchst Du erst gar nicht zu suchen. 
Denn dank der sehr freizügigen Einstellungen des Portals (was weiß ich was für Portal-Bots zugelassen sind) 
kann ich z.B. über Google sämtliche Profile hier ansehen.
Wenn ich allerdings als Gast hier Profile ansehen will, geht das nicht.

Letzteres ist echt ein Witz, genauso wie die Datenschutzerklärungen seitens Computec,
wenn ich Ersteres problemlos über Google kann und durch dieses Zulassen ausgehebelt werden.

Solange sowas nicht behoben ist, kann mir einer sonstwas von Datenschutz sagen. 
Der Unterschied zu Facebook ist, daß ich da offiziell weiß, daß es keinen Datenschutz gibt.

Ok, wie es mit Regristierdaten ausschaut, weiß ich nicht.
Da mag es hier wohl Schutz geben - aber wie gesagt ... nicht bei den Profildaten.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2012)

Gerade vor 5 Minuten frisch angemeldet weil man da geradezu reingezwungen wird.


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Hab glatt wieder daran denken müssen

Scilogs - Pro Google Street View

Sechster Absatz ("Zunächst kurz zum zweiten Punkt. Nehmen wir den Fall der vier Düsseldorfer Rentner...")

Köstlich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. November 2012)

Fast jeden Tag drauf, aber nur mal kurz checken. Keine exzessives 1000 Fakefreunde gesuchte   .


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2012)

Mich interessiert eher das "noch" im Threadtitel als alles andere... warum ist es dort?


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Keine exzessives 1000 Fakefreunde gesuchte   .



Grad nachgeschaut. Hab 23 Facebook-Bekanntschaften. 18 davon kenne ich persönlich, ein Freundes-Freund, vier buffies. Ne handvoll Abos. (von den buffies sind übrigens 3 von 4 mit Pseudonym unterwegs. Genau wie ich. Meine RL-Freunde kennen mein Pseudonym allerdings allesamt aus einer seit sieben Jahren andauernden RL-Spinnerei.
Zu meinem Profil würde mein echter Name Katrin nun wirklich gar nicht passen.

Vielleicht verpass ich durch das Pseudonym drei Leute, die ich gern mal wieder sprechen würde. Und halt mir 30 vom Hals, die mich anöden.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. November 2012)

Hier ein Auszug vom Big Brother Award 2011. Facebook bekam dort einen Award in der Sparte Kommunikation.



> Der BigBrotherAward 2011 in der Kategorie "Kommunikation" geht an die Facebook Deutschland GmbH für die gezielte Ausforschung von Menschen und ihrer persönlichen Beziehungen hinter der netten Fassade eines vorgeblichen Gratisangebots. Die gesammelten Daten speichert Facebook in den USA &#8211; Zugriff für Geheimdienste möglich, Löschen nicht vorgesehen. Per &#8222;Freundefinder" und "Handy-App" eignet sich Facebook Telefonnummern und Mailadressen aus den Adressbüchern der Nutzer an. Der "Gefällt-mir"-Button auf fremden Webangeboten verpetzt auch ohne Anklicken alle Besucher der Seite an Facebook. Mit Facebook wuchert eine Art zentrale &#8222;Gated Community" im Netz, in der Menschen auf Schritt und Tritt beobachtet werden. Hier herrscht die Willkür eines Konzerns und der verdient mit systematischen Datenschutzverstößen Milliarden.



Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung das man etwas gegen diese  Datenschutzverstöße unternehmen muss.
Trotzdem muss ich eine Lanze für Facebook brechen. 



> ...hinter der netten Fassade eines vorgeblichen Gratisangebots.



Wenn einem klar ist das man mit seinen Daten bezahlt verliert diese Argumentation seine Schlagkraft.
Facebook hat seinen Preis und ich bezahle ihn, weil ich der Meinung bin eine angemessene Gegenleistung zu bekommen.
Über die Höhe des Preises und der Leistungen die Facebook bringt kann man streiten. Und das wird hier ja auch grade praktiziert.
Mir bleibt hier also nurnoch übrig zu argumentieren warum ich den Preis für gering halte und die Leistungen für gut befinde.

Der Preis ist gering:
Meine persönlichen Daten zu verkaufen, tja das habe ich schon oft gemacht. Ob amazon, ebay, google, studivz, myspace, zahlreiche Foren oder auf Websiten wie buffed.
Gut, Facebook gibt meine Daten an Dritte weiter, sogar Geheimdienste erhalten Auskunft über mich.
Ändert sich deshalb irgendetwas in meinem Leben?
Irgendwie kaum. In China gibt es riesige Datenbanken von Pay-Pal und Deutschlandcardkunden die das Kundeverhalten dokumentieren und weiterverkaufen.
Zudem bin ich auf 1000 Websiten gewesen, ich kann garnicht ausschließen das riesige Datenmengen von mir ohnehin im Umlauf sind.
Für mich entsteht da kein messbarer Nachteil, wenn ich Facebook nutze.
Natürlich muss man auf Facebook fleglich mit seinen Daten umgehen, aber das muss man überall.
Google für alle die das nicht wussten speichert Suchprofile, gleicht sie mit deinem Standort ab und entscheidet welche Suchergebnisse für dich in Ordnung sind.
Du bist Salafist (weil du öfters einschlägig bekannte Websites googelst) und wohnst in Deutschland (google weis auch welche Stadt)?
Tja dann bekommst du erstmal keine News über das neuste Mohamedschmävideo von google und Seiten bei denen dieses Video als Aufmacher oder Link vorhanden ist landen auch weiter unten in der Liste.
Google ist nunmal amerikanisch und vertritt die Interessen ihres Landes, die wollen verhindern das du dieses Video findest und Hass auf Amerika bekommst.


Pro Facebook:
Ich bin auf dem Laufenden. Immer up to date. Zu allem was ich like erhalte ich News.
Das können mein lokaler Fussballverein sein, Bands die ich mag, Fernsehsendungen (extra3, gamone) oder Websiten wie buffed sein.

Beispiel:
Hurricane-Festival postet das Lineup. Cool, hät ich auf der Seite nachgucken können. Hatte ich aber garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm.
Mein Fußballverein gewinnt 4:2, dank Newsfeed bekomme ich live mit wer wann welche Tore schoss. Praktisch wenn man nicht zum Auswärtsspiel kann.
Meine Schwester schreibt mich grad an das sie an meinen Rechner will. Lol, dann fass ich mich jetzt kurz.
Facebook bündelt einfach sehr viele Nahrichten für mich. Ob andere Leute das nun zur Selbstdarstellung nutzen geschenkt.
Ich bin eh nicht die Sorte Voyeur die sich auf den Seiten anderer Facebooknutzern rumtreibt.


----------



## Jordin (27. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin eh nicht die Sorte Voyeur die sich auf den Seiten anderer Facebooknutzern rumtreibt.



Ich schon. 
Und lasst euch sagen: es gibt noch viel zu viel Einstellungen für den Daten-/Info-Schutz für "Besucher"!


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Und lasst euch sagen: es gibt noch viel zu viel Einstellungen für den Daten-/Info-Schutz für "Besucher"!



Stimmt. Ich flame so gern Leute, die wegen eines rumänischen Tanzbären Amok laufen und alle rumänischen Tanzbären-Halter abschlachten wollen und in der Gefällt-mir-Liste 'Mannys Chicken Imbiss' haben. Blöd, wenn man das nicht sehen kann


----------



## Nexilein (27. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die Verursacher sind zu blöd unfähig, ihre Einladungen nur denen zugänglich zu machen die sie sehen sollen und die Besucher mutieren mit regelmäßiger Zuverlässigkeit zum pöbelnden Randalemob. Wenn das die Klientel ist, die sich in diesem "Netzwerk" so rumtreibt, braucht sich hier und anderswo niemand über Skepsis (und im Extremfall Vorurteile) zu wundern.



Oft ist es ja garnicht die Schuld der User (wobei man natürlich auch argumentieren kann, dass die Nutzung von Facebook alleine schon den Tatbestand der groben Fahrlässigkeit erfüllt). Wer "Freunde" einläd, der geht oft einfach nicht davon aus, dass diese wieder andere Leute einladen können. Und da über 7 Ecken ja so gut wie jeder jeden kennt... 

@Topic
Das schlimmste an Facebook & Co ist eigentlich das Datensammeln außerhalb des Netzwerks über "Like"-Buttons, etc. Und dafür muss man noch nicht einmal bei Facebook registriert sein.
Wer sich heute über den Gen-Defekt seines ungeborenen Kindes oder die Pflege dementer Angehöriger im Netz informiert, der überträgt Informationen über die persönliche Lebenssituation auch an die Datensammler.
Momentan ist das nicht besonders dramatisch, auch wenn so mancher Chef wohl Leute mit derartigen Familien-Belastungen nicht befördern würde.

Aber in 20 Jahren können wir ja noch einmal darüber dikutieren ob derartige Privatangelegenheiten wirklich noch privat, oder nicht vielleicht doch meldepflichtig sind. Und wenn sich kranke Kinder und demente Eltern dann zum Karriere-Killer entwickelt haben, dann können wir die Diskussion um Abtreibung und Sterbehilfe noch einmal unter dem Gesichtspunkt des sozialverträglichen Ablebens führen.
Ich glaube ich brauch mehr Soma...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. November 2012)

Ich nutze Facebook weil ich da quasi reingezwungen wurde. Während des Abiturs wurden alle Stufeninternen Dinge dort in einer Gruppe geregelt und da wollte ich halt ran an die
Infos etc. 

Und es verwehren sich immer mehr Leute alternativen Kommunikationswegen, sodass mir nur Facebook bleibt um mit manchen Leuten neben RL-Treffen in Kontakt zu bleiben.
Da bin ich auch einfach zu faul, um mich zu bemühen, Verabredungen mit 10 Personen allein durch SMS und Anrufen zu regeln, das geht sowieso schief. Da ist es doch einfacher,
schnell ne Nachrichten-Konversion auf Facebook einzurichten und alle auf einmal anzuschreiben.

Mein Profil besteht neben ca. 5 Likes und meinem RL-Namen aus nichts. Ich führe keine Konversationen auf meiner Pinnwand, lade keine Fotos hoch und lasse Fotos löschen von Freunden,
wenn sie eins mit mir drauf hochladen (bis auf 3,4 Fotos sind auch keine im Umlauf). Ich nutze Facebook halt nur zur schnellen Konversation in größeren Gruppen und um zu schauen, was 
die Leute/Seiten so treiben, die ich geliked habe. 

Aber ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mich abzumelden, Schritt 1 wäre, erstmal die Handy-App zu löschen und Schritt 2 wieder vermehrt alles über SMS und telefonieren zu organisieren.
Mal schauen, ob sich mir der Mehraufwand dafür lohnt.


----------



## Fakebook (28. November 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich nutze Facebook weil ...



Hab auch so jemanden in der Liste. Nutzt bei FB ausschließlich die Nachrichtenfunktion. Und selbst dafür ist es noch übersichtlicher, als Endlos-Reply-Emails.
Ich schick ehrlich gesagt eher schnell ne Nachricht an eine Freundin, wenn wir verabredet sind, als ne SMS zu tippen. Ich weiß, dass sie jede Nachricht sofort auf dem Handy angezeigt bekommt. (solche 'oke, bin straßentauglich, kann losgehen'-Nachrichten)


----------



## shadow24 (28. November 2012)

ich nutze fb täglich.steh da mit einigen freunden in kontakt,schmunzel jeden tag wieder über eine witzige seite,mit der ich da verknüpft bin und tausch darüber auch gerne nachrichten aus,oder poste videos...
ich freu mich über meldungen,grüsse,glückwünsche,nachrichten,etc von meinen freunden.dabei ist es mir scheissegal über welches medium die mich erreichen.und wenn ich ein medium mehr zur verfügung habe umso besser...
kann jeder von fb halten was er will.ist mir eigentlich wumpe.hauptsache ich habe meinen spass damit udn fertig...


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Klar bin ich noch angemeldet und auch sehr aktiv, also mehrmals täglich on (allerdings hauptsächlich auf dem Arbeitsweg). Wer den Nutzen von Facebook nicht sieht sollte sich mal fragen, was er in nem Forum zu suchen hat. Das Prinzip ist das Selbe: Man nutzt es, um sich mit Leuten auszutauschen.
Ich finds toll, weil man mit Ferienbekanntschaften relativ einfach in Kontakt bleiben kann, ohne auf Telefon oder E-Mail zurückgreifen zu müssen. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, in denen man jeden Monat ein oder mehrere E-Mails erhielt, dass jemand seine Mailadresse geändert hat und man sein Adressbuch aktualisieren soll. War sehr nervig. Mit FB hat man dieses Problem nicht.
Wer Angst um seine Personendaten oder Fotos hat, soll halt einfach nicht jeden Mist hochladen, ganz einfaches Prinzip. Eigentlich lädt man grundsätzlich nicht jeden Mist ins Internet, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...

Ich habe leider nicht alle Beiträge hier gelesen, weil mir momentan die Zeit dazu fehlt, aber auf folgenden will ich doch noch eingehn:



Noxiel schrieb:


> @DoktorElmo
> Dafür müssten wir uns erst einmal auf ein Event einigen, dass ich managen möchte. Nach 15 Jahren ein Klassentreffen organisieren? Ja, ich nehme an, dass wird mit FB schneller klappen, vorausgesetzt man hat alle Schüler in der Kontaktliste. Fehlen jedoch ein paar oder haben sich nicht mit Klarnamen registriert, ist der Synergieeffekt schon wieder verpufft. Eine Geburtstagsparty organisieren? Dafür brauche ich kein Facebook.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Grad Klassentreffen lassen sich über Facebook viel leichter organisieren als ohne. Hab nämlich genau das auf beide Arten mal versucht. Zuerst auf den altmodischen Weg: Adressliste zur Hand nehmen, Leute kontaktieren und dann die Liste zusammenstellen. Ist allerdings nicht so lustig, 20 Leuten anzurufen oder nen Brief zuzustellen. Ausserdem gabs dann ne Hand voll Leute, an deren Adresse ich nicht rankam, auch nicht übers Nachfragen bei den anderen Leuten.
Als ich das Selbe über FB gemacht hab war das viel einfacher: Erst mal nen Event reinstellen, allen 20 Leuten ne Nachricht schreiben und dann noch in die Runde fragen, ob jemand die Kontaktdaten der Leute hat, die fehlen. Da die Status-Updates auf FB ja von allen Bekanntschaften angesehen werden können, konnte mir somit auch Leute antworten, die mit dem Event nichts zu tun hatten und so kam ich easy in kürzester Zeit an die fehlenden Kontakte.
Facebook ist halt wie Google: Wer das Gefühl hat, es löse alle Probleme ohne gezielte Vorgehensweise wird recht schnell enttäuscht werden. Wer das Medium allerdings gezielt einsetzt wird daran seine Freude haben.


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2012)

'türlich bin ich dort angemeldet - was ja nicht gleich heißt, dass ich stündlich oder täglich reinschauen muss


----------



## Geige (28. November 2012)

Ja bin ich. In einer fremden Stadt zu studieren und die alten Freunde zu behalten wäre
ohne FB nicht bis kaum möglich!


----------



## Xidish (28. November 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> In einer fremden Stadt zu studieren und die alten Freunde zu behalten wäre
> ohne FB nicht bis kaum möglich!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon mal was vom Briefeschreiben, Telefon oder (e-mail) gehört?
So habe ich Kontakt zu Freunden in aller Welt - und das schon seit Jahrzehnten. 
Da gab es noch kein Facebook bzw. sogar Internet - als ob Facebook Freunde erfunden hat. 

Facebook ist imo ne kleine winzige Ergänzung, mehr auch nicht.
Hat man sonst keine Freunde mehr, wenn Facebook & co nicht mehr sein sollten?


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gerade vor 5 Minuten frisch angemeldet weil man da geradezu reingezwungen wird.





heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich nutze Facebook weil ich da quasi reingezwungen wurde.





Geige schrieb:


> Ja bin ich. In einer fremden Stadt zu studieren und die alten Freunde zu behalten wäre
> ohne FB nicht bis kaum möglich!


Wie die Apple-Zombies. "Muss nutzen. Keine Wahl. Muss nutzen. Keine Wahl. Muss..." 

Und noch eine Gemeinsamkeit: Wie kann man es wagen, in FB keinen Sinn zu sehen?! Muss sofort niedergebrüllt werden, ohne Facebook ist das Leben schließlich gar nicht mehr vorstellbar! Und wie wir die letzten Jahrtausende ohne überleben konnten dürfte ein kollektives Rätsel sein. Wie sich die Menschen verabreden konnten, wie es ihnen gelingen konnte Kontakte nicht nur zu knüpfen sondern auch aufrechtzuerhalten. Nicht möglich, das KANN doch ohne FB gar nicht funktionieren.

Niedlich, wie ihr Klein Marks Lebenswerk bis aufs Messer verteidigt sobald mal einer, wie Noxiel, es wagt dagegen aufzubegehren. Als wär es euer Baby. Apple- und Facebook-Jünger haben ungeahnten Unterhaltungswert. Bitte mehr davon.^^


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie die Apple-Zombies. "Muss nutzen. Keine Wahl. Muss nutzen. Keine Wahl. Muss..."
> 
> Und noch eine Gemeinsamkeit: Wie kann man es wagen, in FB keinen Sinn zu sehen?! Muss sofort niedergebrüllt werden, ohne Facebook ist das Leben schließlich gar nicht mehr vorstellbar! Und wie wir die letzten Jahrtausende ohne überleben konnten dürfte ein kollektives Rätsel sein. Wie sich die Menschen verabreden konnten, wie es ihnen gelingen konnte Kontakte nicht nur zu knüpfen sondern auch aufrechtzuerhalten. Nicht möglich, das KANN doch ohne FB gar nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Niedlich, wie ihr Klein Marks Lebenswerk bis aufs Messer verteidigt sobald mal einer, wie Noxiel, es wagt dagegen aufzubegehren. Als wär es euer Baby. Apple- und Facebook-Jünger haben ungeahnten Unterhaltungswert. Bitte mehr davon.^^


Ganz ehrlich, ich find diese "Facebook ist doof und alle dies nutzen sind genauso doof"-Haltung mindestens so bescheuert wie die Leute die das Gefühl haben, ohne könnte man nicht überleben. Wenn Du FB nicht nutzen willst, bitte, aber es ist nunmal tatsächlich ein Medium das von vielen Leuten genutzt wird und daher vereinfacht es das Kontakte aufrechterhalten halt auch um Einiges. Facebook ist mit nem Handy relativ gut vergleichbar. Klar kann man problemlos ohne Handy leben. Telefonate kann man auch heute gut mit dem Festnetz führen, Briefe verschicken geht immernoch, E-Mails gibts auch und SMS kann man ja aus nem Browser schreiben, also wozu sollte man dann noch ein Handy haben? Um jederzeit erreichbar zu sein? Im Büro hat man eh nen Festnetzanschluss und zu Hause kann man auch einen installieren lassen. Auf die 30-60 Minuten Arbeits- und Einkaufsweg kann man dann ja auch verzichten. Warum hat dann trotzdem jeder ein Handy? Tja, weils halt den Geist der Zeit trifft. Mit Facebook ist das genau das Selbe. Niemand BRAUCHT Facebook (ausser den Aktionären vielleicht ^^), aber es entspricht halt dem Geist der Zeit, sich ab und zu in Facebook einzuloggen. Ob Du das nun gut oder schlecht findest bleibt Dir überlassen. Fakt ist, dass Facebook heute genauso zum Alltag von vielen Menschen gehört, wie ein Mobiltelefon. Und wenn Du Dich darüber lustig machst, zeugt das eher von Arroganz und Ignoranz als von Grösse.

Edit: Und im Gegensatz zu Apple-Produkten ist Facebook kostenlos.
EditEdit: Ich kann mich übrigens noch gut an Zeiten erinnern in der man oft hörte: "Ach wer braucht doch schon n Handy, das kauft man sich doch nur zum prahlen!" und so lange ist das gar nicht her.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Facebook ist mit nem Handy relativ gut vergleichbar.


Nein ist es nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn man den Gesamtumfang betrachtet. Ich bekam mein erstes Handy dazumal von meinem Vater geschenkt. 1998, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und zwar mit der Prämisse, in NOTFÄLLEN erreichbar zu sein. Also wenn ich mit dem Auto in der Pampa liegenbleibe. Einen Unfall habe. Mich bei der Heimkehr von Freunden/ aus der Disko derb verspäte. Und dergleichen. Da war es noch ein klobiges AEG mit 1-Zeilen-Display, all die Spielereien von denen Du sprichst waren da noch undenkbar. Klar ist es heute mehr als das. Aber auch heute noch, egal ob Smartphone oder Weltempfänger mit Kurbel, bin ich erreichbar falls mal was ist. Und der Kindergarten rief nicht nur einmal an, weil einem meiner Sprösslinge übel wurde und ich zum Arzt gehen solle etc. Sogar mein Opa hat ein Handy (mit übergroßen Tasten), damit er uns erreichen kann falls es ihm plötzlich schlecht geht.

Und genau darum hinkt Dein Facebook-Handy-Vergleich. Ein Handy sehe ich sehr wohl als Notwendigkeit, jedenfalls WEIT notwendiger als Facebook. Ungeachtet aller Apps und Gedöns (die ich auch nutze, klar). Nenn mich arrogant, mir egal - mit sowas war nach meinem Post eh zu rechnen. Aber wer schreibt, er oder sie würde "in Facebook gezwungen" und man "habe ja gar keine andere Wahl" der muss mit belustigten Reaktionen leben.


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nenn mich arrogant, mir egal - mit sowas war nach meinem Post eh zu rechnen. Aber wer schreibt, er oder sie würde "in Facebook gezwungen" und man "habe ja gar keine andere Wahl" der muss mit belustigten Reaktionen leben.


Richtig, da sag ich auch nichts Anderes als Du


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2012)

@Davatar

Facebook ist doch nur auf den ersten Blick wirklich kostenlos, man bezahlt schließlich vorbehaltlos mit dem kompletten und absoluten Ausverkauf aller Gedanken, Ideen, und persönlichen Details, die man - mit welcher Genauigkeit auch immer - auf die Plattform stellt. Das Zusammenfassen aller privaten Vorgänge auf einer Plattform wie Facebook ermöglicht es zum ersten Mal ein so detailliertes Bewegungs- und Persönlichkeitsprofil anzufertigen, dass mir davon Angst und Bange wird.    


Andere mögen das weniger schlimm sehen oder die Tragweite nicht zur Gänze einschätzen können/wollen. Aber mich beschleicht ein mulmiges Gefühl. Facebook ist kein wohltätiges Unternehmen und jeder Nutzer ausschließlich zu vermarktendes Kapital.

Ich möchte niemanden bekehren. Wer Facebook nutzt, wird es auch weiterhin tun. Meine Ablehnung Facebook gegenüber fußt auf der Überzeugung, dass es eine derart große Datenkrake noch nie zuvor gegeben hat. Und während ein Aufschrei durch einen Großteil der medialen Gesellschaft fegt, wenn der Überwachungsstaat vermeintlich zuschlägt, wird bei Facebook nur müde mit den Schultern gezuckt, während man Marc Zuckerberg all diese Informationen mehr als bereitwillig in den Rachen wirft.


----------



## Minatrix (28. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Davatar
> 
> Facebook ist doch nur auf den ersten Blick wirklich kostenlos, man bezahlt schließlich vorbehaltlos mit dem kompletten und absoluten Ausverkauf aller Gedanken, Ideen, und persönlichen Details, die man - mit welcher Genauigkeit auch immer - auf die Plattform stellt. Das Zusammenfassen aller privaten Vorgänge auf einer Plattform wie Facebook ermöglicht es zum ersten Mal ein so detailliertes Bewegungs- und Persönlichkeitsprofil anzufertigen, dass mir davon Angst und Bange wird.
> 
> ...



Das allerdings seh ich auch so, andersrum muss man eben sagen, wer das erkannt hat, kann damit umgehen. Ich habe trotzdem die Kontrolle darüber was ich poste, was ich mit "Mag ich" markiere und soweiter. Zum Thema Datenkrake mach ich mir mehr sorgen über Google...


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Facebook ist doch nur auf den ersten Blick wirklich kostenlos, man bezahlt schließlich vorbehaltlos mit dem kompletten und absoluten Ausverkauf aller Gedanken, Ideen, und persönlichen Details, die man - mit welcher Genauigkeit auch immer - auf die Plattform stellt. Das Zusammenfassen aller privaten Vorgänge auf einer Plattform wie Facebook ermöglicht es zum ersten Mal ein so detailliertes Bewegungs- und Persönlichkeitsprofil anzufertigen, dass mir davon Angst und Bange wird.


Na das ist bei Google auch nicht anders und trotzdem nutzt Dus vermutlich täglich oder nicht?



> Andere mögen das weniger schlimm sehen oder die Tragweite nicht zur Gänze einschätzen können/wollen. Aber mich beschleicht ein mulmiges Gefühl. Facebook ist kein wohltätiges Unternehmen und jeder Nutzer ausschließlich zu vermarktendes Kapital.


Das ist richtig, dieses mulmige Gefühl hab ich auch ab und zu, aber dann sag ich mir: was solls? Die Infos die ich auf Facebook über mich preis gebe, über die darf jeder Bescheid wissen und was privat ist geb ich auf FB einfach nicht preis. Aber ich glaube es wäre ein Bisschen blauäugig, wenn man ernsthaft der Meinung ist, man könne sich heute "davor schützen", was im Internet so alles über einem zusammengetragen wird. Selbst wenn Du selbst keinen PC und keinen Internetzugang hast werden von anderen Leuten bewusst und unbewusst Informationen über Dich ins Netz geladen. Früher oder später nimmst Du mal an nem Gewinnspiel teil, spielst an nem Turnier mit, veröffentlichst nen Artikel für ne Zeitschrift oder machst sonst irgendwas, das noch irgendwen anders als Dich selbst interessieren könnte. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch, dass die Infos im Netz landen. Aber selbst wenn Du das alles nicht tust, wirst Du jemanden in Deiner Verwandtschaft oder Bekanntschaft haben, der früher oder später Infos über Dich ins Netz stellt. Da man sich also ziemlich offensichtlich nicht davor schützen kann, sollte man eben genau das tun, was ich tue: Man erstellt ein Profil von sich im Netz, gibt die Informationen preis die man möchte und dann kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild von mir machen. Mir ists ehrlich gesagt tausendfach lieber wenn jemand meinen Namen bei Google eingibt und als Erstes auf mein Facebook-Profil oder Xing-Profil oder was auch immer stösst, als wenn da irgendwelche andere Sachen zuerst aufgelistet werden. Denn solche Accounts kann ich grösstenteils kontrollieren, alles andere eher weniger.



> Ich möchte niemanden bekehren. Wer Facebook nutzt, wird es auch weiterhin tun. Meine Ablehnung Facebook gegenüber fußt auf der Überzeugung, dass es eine derart große Datenkrake noch nie zuvor gegeben hat. Und während ein Aufschrei durch einen Großteil der medialen Gesellschaft fegt, wenn der Überwachungsstaat vermeintlich zuschlägt, wird bei Facebook nur müde mit den Schultern gezuckt, während man Marc Zuckerberg all diese Informationen mehr als bereitwillig in den Rachen wirft.


Das versteh ich absolut. Für mich persönlich gehört Zuckerberg auch zu den übelsten Geschäftemachern, dennoch nutze ich sein Produkt. Mit dem Risiko lebe ich bewusst und ich kann gut damit leben.


----------



## shadow24 (28. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Facebook  das internet ist doch nur auf den ersten Blick wirklich kostenlos, man bezahlt schließlich vorbehaltlos mit dem kompletten und absoluten Ausverkauf aller Gedanken, Ideen, und persönlichen Details, die man - mit welcher Genauigkeit auch immer - auf die Plattform stellt. Das Zusammenfassen aller privaten Vorgänge auf einer Plattform wie Facebook dem internet ermöglicht es zum ersten Mal ein so detailliertes Bewegungs- und Persönlichkeitsprofil anzufertigen, dass mir davon Angst und Bange wird.
> 
> 
> Andere mögen das weniger schlimm sehen oder die Tragweite nicht zur Gänze einschätzen können/wollen. Aber mich beschleicht ein mulmiges Gefühl. Facebook das internet ist kein wohltätiges Unternehmen und jeder Nutzer ausschließlich zu vermarktendes Kapital.



hinkt zwar etwas der vergleich,aber so oder ähnlich klangen die leute damals als das internet seinen weltweiten ruhmesweg antrat...

jeder ist seines eigenen glückes schmied udn die meisten sind auch reif genug zu wissen mit welchen daten sie ungefährdet rumhantieren können...das fängt hier in so einem forum an und hört bei fb auf...ich kann überall opfer werden wenn ich zu sorglos mit den daten umgehe

ich bin kein fb-fanboy,aber ständig dieses rumgeunke wie gefährlich dies oder das ist,finde ich auch einfach übertrieben...viel sinnvoller erscheint es mir in der schule für die kinder kurse/pflichtfächer einzurichten wie man mit dem inet und seinen eigenen daten umgeht um ein bewusstsein dafür in frühester jugend zu schaffen,denn das ist ja nunmal die risikogruppe nummer 1 im inet und somit auch auf fb


----------



## Ogil (28. November 2012)

Ich finde es durchaus richtig solch Datensammeln zu hinterfragen und kritisch zu sehen - allerdings sollte man nicht immer nur auf die gleichen Boesewichtige zeigen und all das andere Datensammeln dem man sich taeglich freiwillig aussetzt (z.B. das Punktesammeln beim Einkaufen - Payback und wie sie alle heissen) zu akzeptieren weil man ja irgendwann 5€ "geschenkt" bekommt. 

Ausserdem darf man den Nutzern ruhig zutrauen, dass sie wissen worauf sie sich einlassen und sich entsprechend verhalten indem sie eben nicht all ihre privaten Infos teilen und z.B. Facebook so einstellen, dass ihre Location nicht geteilt wird und dass die Profile nicht oeffentlich einsehbar sind. Dass die Informationen trotzdem von Facebook verwertet werden, sollte auch jedem bekannt sein. Aber wenn man sich eben entsprechend verhaelt, denke ich nicht, dass man in Panik verfallen muss was das Datensammeln anbelangt. Die sicher reichlich vorhandenen Beispiele, wo das eben anders war und zu so Bloedsinn wie den schon angesprochenen Facebook-Parties fuehrte sind dabei wohl kaum repraesentativ fuer alle Nutzer.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie die Apple-Zombies. "Muss nutzen. Keine Wahl. Muss nutzen. Keine Wahl. Muss..."



So ein Schwachsinn. Nur weil ich mich bei FB anmelden musste, und ja ich musste weil ich sonst blöd dagestanden wäre wenn ich die Informationen zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht bekommen hätte, bin ich kein Apple-Jünger.
Vielleicht enttäuscht dich das jetzt, aber ich besitze kein Apple-Produkt und habe noch nie eins gekauft. Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen und Typisierungen..... -.- .

Ich habe mich nun mal der Masse von 150 anderen Leuten ergeben, um mir Zeit und Mühen zu sparen.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

Facebook ist aber viel einfacher viele Freunde zu verwalten. Außerdem dauert ein Brief zu lange, E-mail dauert auch zu lange (bis man mal das postfach gecheckt hat  ) & beim Anruf ist nicht gesichert das die Person dran geht. Facebook ist grade wenns spontan gehen muss außerordentlich hilfreich


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2012)

Weil jetzt wiederholt das Argument kommt, dass der Komfort den FB bietet, eigentlich nicht benötigt werden würde:

...eigentlich würde man gar nichts (fast nichts!) auf dieser Welt unbedingt benötigen, dient doch fast jedes Ding in erster Linie einmal dem Komfort (und sei der Komfort eine höhere Lebenserwartung). Wenn man sich daran allerdings immer gehalten hätte, säßen wir heute immer noch auf Bäumen - denn wer braucht schon grundsätzlich Häuser...oder Feuer...oder Strom...oder Computer/Fernsehen (und irgendjemand hat auch bei all diesen Dingen vermutlich gesagt: "Das ist Mist, wer braucht das schon")^^


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> denn wer braucht schon grundsätzlich Häuser...oder Feuer...oder Strom


Da Du meistens recht seriös schreibst wundert mich speziell diese Aussage umso mehr. Und diese Dinge als Vergleich mit der "Notwendigkeit" des Zuckerbergschen Netzwerkes heranzuziehen, spottet jeder Beschreibung, sorry. Frag mal einen Obdachlosen nach dem im Grunde unnötigen Vorhandensein einer befestigten Behausung. Der wird Dir dann schon erzählen ob man das brauchen kann. Ein soziales Netzwerk damit zu vergleichen... bleibt mir einfach nur Kopfschütteln. Gilt für alle hier, die mit diesem "Argument" anrücken.


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da Du meistens recht seriös schreibst wundert mich speziell diese Aussage umso mehr. Und diese Dinge als Vergleich mit der "Notwendigkeit" des Zuckerbergschen Netzwerkes heranzuziehen, spottet jeder Beschreibung, sorry. Frag mal einen Obdachlosen nach dem im Grunde unnötigen Vorhandensein einer befestigten Behausung. Der wird Dir dann schon erzählen ob man das brauchen kann. Ein soziales Netzwerk damit zu vergleichen... bleibt mir einfach nur Kopfschütteln. Gilt für alle hier, die mit diesem "Argument" anrücken.



Es war zwar etwas krass übertrieben formuliert (um es "plastischer" darzustellen, hab ich mir das Stilmittel der "starken Übertreibung" erlaubt, ich liebe Stilmittel einfach^^), trifft aber ziemlich das, was ich sagen wollte, zumindest im Kern 

Aber als anderes (weniger dramatisches) Beispiel: zB. "Fernsehen" (oder weil wir schon mal hier sind "Computer" bzw. "Computerspiele"), ist ein ähnlich Ding mit genausoviel/wenig Nutzen wie dieses "soziale Netztwerk" - man kann absolut gut auch ohne Leben - trotzdem können sich vermutlich sehr viele in unserer Zivilisation/Kultur ein Leben ohne nicht mehr vorstellen - und ähnlich wird es so manchem Menschen im vorletzten und letzten Jahrhundert ergangen sein, als elektrischer Strom in die Haushalte Einzug gehalten hat. Was nicht heißt, dass FB den selben Nutzen hat - aber wenn man sich sämtlichen "Komfortneuerungen" absolut verschließt ("wer braucht den Mist, es geht/ging auch sehr gut ohne") und das gegen jede Neuerung als Argument vorbringt, entgeht einem vll. irgendwann etwas wirklich nützliches, nur weil man aus Verweigerung den "echten Nutzen" dahinter verkennt  - manche sehen eben in Facebook auch einen Nutzen (den andere darin nicht sehen) 


Und ja, Facebook ist die (zweit)größte Datenkrake der Welt (Google find ich jetzt noch viel krakiger^^) - aber schon Oppa hat frewillig an Einsende-Gewinnspielen teilgenommen, deren einziger Sinn in Wahrheit ja auch nur die Sammlung von Kundendaten sind


----------



## bkeleanor (28. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil jetzt wiederholt das Argument kommt, dass der Komfort den FB bietet, eigentlich nicht benötigt werden würde:
> 
> ...eigentlich würde man gar nichts (fast nichts!) auf dieser Welt unbedingt benötigen, dient doch fast jedes Ding in erster Linie einmal dem Komfort (und sei der Komfort eine höhere Lebenserwartung). Wenn man sich daran allerdings immer gehalten hätte, säßen wir heute immer noch auf Bäumen - denn wer braucht schon grundsätzlich Häuser...oder Feuer...oder Strom...oder Computer/Fernsehen (und irgendjemand hat auch bei all diesen Dingen vermutlich gesagt: "Das ist Mist, wer braucht das schon")^^



Du hast das Auto vergessen.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Facebook ist aber viel einfacher viele Freunde zu verwalten. Außerdem dauert ein Brief zu lange, E-mail dauert auch zu lange (bis man mal das postfach gecheckt hat  ) & beim Anruf ist nicht gesichert das die Person dran geht. Facebook ist grade wenns spontan gehen muss außerordentlich hilfreich



.... was aber vielfach Nutzerbedingte Probleme sind.

Das Telefon ist nicht schlecht, nur weil jemand zu faul ist dran zu gehen.
E-mail dauert nicht länger als Facebook, nur weil jemand zu selten die Emails checkt...

Nur weil von den Kids heute jeder mit Facebook-Handy-App durch die Gegend läuft, haben es diese Personen immer parat. 


Gutes Beispiel für den "Zwang" von Facebook könnte ich noch bringen: Seit ich an der Uni bin, merke ich, dass unglaublich viel über Facebook läuft, von Fragen zum Studium über Krankmeldungen von Dozenten bis hin zu Partys an und um die Uni.

Hätte ich mich dagegen entschieden, wäre ich sozial ausgegrenzt aus der gruppe meiner Kommilitonen.
Das klingt hart, ist aber leider genau so. Deswegen MUSSTE ich mich auch anmelden. Die soziale Komponente ist in diesem Fall sehr wichtig, es hätte sonst den Erfolg meines Studiums maßgeblich beeinflusst, das ist Fakt!

LEIDER wie ich sagen muss.
Fazit: Facebook beeinflusst z.b. ob und wie du dein Studium meisterst. So klar und einfach lässt sich das ableiten auch wenns jetzt bescheuert klingt!


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2012)

Es wird eben immer Leute geben, die gegen alles sind.   

Ich hatte immer normale Festplatten, habe jetzt eben eine SSD bestellt, brauch ich ja eigentlich gar nicht?! 

Wenn jeder so denken würde...gott dann würde ich wahrscheinlich irgendwo in eine Grube scheißen, Toiletten braucht man ja eigentlich auch nicht, das Geschäft kann man so doch auch gebückt in ein Loch verrichten. (Vergleich Post <-> Facebook)

EDIT:



> Hätte ich mich dagegen entschieden, wäre ich sozial ausgegrenzt aus der gruppe meiner Kommilitonen.
> Das klingt hart, ist aber leider genau so. Deswegen MUSSTE ich mich auch anmelden. Die soziale Komponente ist in diesem Fall sehr wichtig, es hätte sonst den Erfolg meines Studiums maßgeblich beeinflusst, das ist Fakt!



Meinst du, dass das nur bei Facebook so ist? Leute ohne Handys werden teilweise auch schon ausgegrenzt, dicke Leute, Leute mit Klamotten vom Kik...ich würde noch x-Beispiele finden.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass das nur bei Facebook so ist? Leute ohne Handys werden teilweise auch schon ausgegrenzt, dicke Leute, Leute mit Klamotten vom Kik...ich würde noch x-Beispiele finden.



Jo wem sagste das.... leider ist es so
Insbesondere aber bei den jüngeren, materiell fixierten Leuten (die es auch an der Uni gibt)


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2012)

Ach komm...es ist doch schon allgemein so, der Mitt-40er kauft sich einen BMW Z4 sicherlich nicht nur weil er so schick aussieht, das iPhone5 ist mehr Prestige als Technik und natürlich muss es noch ein Boss Anzug sein. Das ist nicht nur im Besonderen bei Jugendlichen sondern zieht sich schon durch alle Schichten, das Zauberwort ist Konsumgesellschaft und die wird uns ja schon seit den 60/70er propagiert, noch schlimmer wurde es ja in den 80ern. Haste nix - biste nix!


----------



## Nexilein (28. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel für den "Zwang" von Facebook könnte ich noch bringen: Seit ich an der Uni bin, merke ich, dass unglaublich viel über Facebook läuft, von Fragen zum Studium über Krankmeldungen von Dozenten bis hin zu Partys an und um die Uni.
> 
> Hätte ich mich dagegen entschieden, wäre ich sozial ausgegrenzt aus der gruppe meiner Kommilitonen.
> Das klingt hart, ist aber leider genau so. Deswegen MUSSTE ich mich auch anmelden. Die soziale Komponente ist in diesem Fall sehr wichtig, es hätte sonst den Erfolg meines Studiums maßgeblich beeinflusst, das ist Fakt!



Zu meiner Zeit lief das u.a. über ein Forum, und auch das war rein optional.
Wenn man nur über Facebook von einem Vorlesungsausfall informiert wird, dann läuft einfach an der Uni etwas falsch. Man sollte die Akzeptanz von Facebook auch nicht überschätzen: Die Technische Fakultät der Uni Erlangen hat das vor einiger Zeit untersucht, und es waren wohl über zwei drittel der Studenten gegen die Nutzung von Facebook.

Und selbst wenn sich Facebook Nutzer verantwortungsvoll durch die Datenschutz-Einstellungen klicken, so ändert das nichts daran, dass mir als Nicht-Facebook-Nutzer auf jeder zweiten Website Datensammler-Scripte auflauern.
Dabei ist auch vollkommen unerheblich ob ich etwas zu verbergen habe oder nicht, denn meine privaten Interessen gehen Facebook & Co nichts an. Und die Hauptschuld an dieser Unsitte hat eben nicht Facebook, sondern die vielen Nutzer die Webseiten dazu zwingen Like-Buttons, etc. einzubauen.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ach komm...es ist doch schon allgemein so, der Mitt-40er kauft sich einen BMW Z4 sicherlich nicht nur weil er so schick aussieht, das iPhone5 ist mehr Prestige als Technik und natürlich muss es noch ein Boss Anzug sein. Das ist nicht nur im Besonderen bei Jugendlichen sondern zieht sich schon durch alle Schichten, das Zauberwort ist Konsumgesellschaft und die wird uns ja schon seit den 60/70er propagiert, noch schlimmer wurde es ja in den 80ern. Haste nix - biste nix!



Naja sie wird uns propagiert, aber man muss sich als Individuum ja nicht danach richten. Ich tue das z.B. nicht. 

Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, meine Mitmenschen nach ihren Telefonen oder ihrer Kleidung zu beurteilen. Leider kenne ich zuviele die es machen, selbst in meiner engsten Familie.
Entsprechend schlecht verstehe ich mich mit diesen Personen.


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2012)

Tja...mich fasziniert Technik z.B. schon und sie tat das auch in Vergangenheit. Ich hatte immer Spielekonsolen und Computer und heute lege ich auch großen Wert auf ordentliche Technik, auf mein Galaxy S3 bin ich z.B. schon ein wenig stolz, ist schließlich ein geiles Smartphone...war ja nicht günstig.  

Ich seh es ja auch oft in meiner Berufsschulklasse unter lauter Informatikern, da gibt es oft den berüchtigten Vergleich. Ich schaue da auch Leute schräg an die kein z.B. kein Facebookprofil haben, habe für unsere Klasse extra eine Gruppe eröffnet, für Schulaufgaben, Exen oder einfach nur zum ratschen. Gibt fast keinen der nicht dabei ist und diejenigen die es nicht sind, werden schon angeschaut...ja mei ist halt ne IT-Klasse.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Tja...mich fasziniert Technik z.B. schon und sie tat das auch in Vergangenheit. Ich hatte immer Spielekonsolen und Computer und heute lege ich auch großen Wert auf ordentliche Technik, auf mein Galaxy S3 bin ich z.B. schon ein wenig stolz, ist schließlich ein geiles Smartphone...war ja nicht günstig.
> 
> Ich seh es ja auch oft in meiner Berufsschulklasse unter lauter Informatikern, da gibt es oft den berüchtigten Vergleich. Ich schaue da auch Leute schräg an die kein z.B. kein Facebookprofil haben, habe für unsere Klasse extra eine Gruppe eröffnet, für Schulaufgaben, Exen oder einfach nur zum ratschen. Gibt fast keinen der nicht dabei ist und diejenigen die es nicht sind, werden schon angeschaut...ja mei ist halt ne IT-Klasse.



Joa, das ist halt aber was anderes.... Technik Nerds die sich einfach dafür begeistern können, menschlich gesehen aber vollkommen in Ordnung sind - da ist nichts gegen einzuwenden.
Zum problem wird die Marken- und Materielle Affinität, wenn man andere Menschen und deren Dasein/Charakter/was auch immer, damit in verbindung bringt bzw. dieses auf deren Basis beurteilt.

Denn die beiden Sachen haben nix miteinander zutun, aber die meisten Leute die so denken sind in der Regel zu dämlich das zu erkennen. ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke fuer die Abstimmungen so far!


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

tja ich bin einfach glücklich. genug leute vom alten schlag getrofffen. alle sicherheitslücken bearbeitet usw


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Joa, das ist halt aber was anderes.... Technik Nerds die sich einfach dafür begeistern können, menschlich gesehen aber vollkommen in Ordnung sind - da ist nichts gegen einzuwenden.
> Zum problem wird die Marken- und Materielle Affinität, wenn man andere Menschen und deren Dasein/Charakter/was auch immer, damit in verbindung bringt bzw. dieses auf deren Basis beurteilt.
> 
> Denn die beiden Sachen haben nix miteinander zutun, aber die meisten Leute die so denken sind in der Regel zu dämlich das zu erkennen. ^^






Sign...


Find das so lächerlich wenn man beim Bewerbunsverfahren drauf angesprochen wird das man ja bei Facebook ist und blabla....

Ich meine das man sich da anders verhält ist doch irgendwie klar ?? Solange man nicht Osama bin Laden oder so in der FL hat Oo


----------



## InFate (30. Dezember 2012)

Nutze FB nur als Kommunikationsplattform für meine Fakultät an der Uni. Freunde und co. rufe ich an.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

Wer braucht schon facebook? hab dort sowieso nicht das bekommen was gesucht. vergebung von einer alten schulfreundin. shit happens. ich glaub ich lass in die klapse einweisen, ich spiel ehrlich mit den gedanken. naja back to topic:

ich will mich auch von facebook verabschieden. da ich sowieso keine freunde habe mit denen ich chatten könnte bringt es mir rein gar nichts.


ps: eine verwarnung oder bann sollte eigentlich genügen

vielen dank


----------



## Jordin (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon facebook? hab dort sowieso nicht das bekommen was gesucht. vergebung von einer alten schulfreundin. shit happens. ich glaub ich lass in die klapse einweisen, ich spiel ehrlich mit den gedanken. naja back to topic:
> 
> ich will mich auch von facebook verabschieden. da ich sowieso keine freunde habe mit denen ich chatten könnte bringt es mir rein gar nichts.



Oha.
Versuch dran zu denken: Fallen ist auch Teil einer Bewegung!  Und sich in Krisensituation Hilfe zu suchen bemerkenswert und achtsam. Pass also gut auf dich auf.

P.S. Vergebung von anderen zu empfangen ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Vergebung kannst nur du dir schenken - und das ist meist schwieriger und komplexer als von Dritten. 

P.P.S. FB ist eh nur für narzistische Selbstdarsteller die belanglose Phrasen, beschissene Grafiken und unwichtige Details über ihr beschissenlangweilige Leben der Gesellschaft entgegenkotzen wolen und DAS hat mit Freundschaft meist wenig zu tun. 
Meine Meinung.

P.P.P.S. Sorry für beschissenen Satzbau - Restalkohol und so -.-


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> P.P.S. FB ist eh nur für narzistische Selbstdarsteller die belanglose Phrasen, beschissene Grafiken und unwichtige Details über ihr beschissenlangweilige Leben der Gesellschaft entgegenkotzen wolen und DAS hat mit Freundschaft meist wenig zu tun.
> Meine Meinung.



Wenn man Facebook so nutzt - ja. Aber das muss man ja nicht. Ich poste fast nie einen "Status" oder etwas in der Art, aber um sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten/Sachen zu planen ist Facebook einfach praktisch. 
Die Leute die tagtäglich pseudo-philosophische, melancholiegetränkte Kommentare und/oder Bilder in die Timeline schieben kann man ja einfach ausblenden. Problem gelöst.


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> P.P.S. FB ist eh nur für narzistische Selbstdarsteller die belanglose Phrasen, beschissene Grafiken und unwichtige Details über ihr beschissenlangweilige Leben der Gesellschaft entgegenkotzen wolen und DAS hat mit Freundschaft meist wenig zu tun.
> Meine Meinung.



platt aber richtig 

@ESP
ebenfalls richtig ^^


----------



## Knallfix (4. Januar 2013)

Facebook ...
Immer im Sommer, wenn die Schüler und Studenten knechten kommen.
Jeder Toilettengang erfolgt mit dem Smartphone in der Hand um noch mal schnell schauen zu können, was seit der Pause dort passiert ist.
Die man ebenfalls komplett mit facebooken verbracht hat.

Ich persönlich hab mich ursprünglich wegen Felgen angemeldet.
Ansonsten nutze ich FB selten und wenn, dann mit einem Browser der zu nichts anderem genutzt wird.
So geht die Datenkrake leer aus.


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2013)

Jap. Auch ich als Facebook-Anfeinder habe dort Accounts. Jap, mehrere. Denn inzwischen geht ja wirklich vieles nur noch MIT FB.
Einen habe ich für so ein Daddelspiel fürn Tablet, so ein SimCity-Klon. Damit bekomme ich etwas mehr Punkte zum Gebäude kaufen. 
Einen weiteren habe ich für die Uni, denn auch dort bekommt man viele inoffizielle Termine nur über die Freundesliste mit. 
Noch einen habe ich für Spotify.
Natürlich alles mit erfunden Kontaktdaten. Aber schon auffällig, wie sehr sich die neue Internetgesellschaft an solche Großkonzerne bindet/gewöhnt.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin auch noch bei FB. Allerdings ohne Bild von mir, was man dort nie sah, nicht sieht und nie sehen wird ^^ und mit so wenigen Angaben wie möglich. Hab allerdings erst vor ein paar Tagen über 100 Leute aus meiner "Freundes"liste rausgeschmissen, weil ich zu denen einfach keinen Kontakt mehr haben möchte, sie nicht wirklich bis gar nicht im RL kenne oder bei denen es mir teilweise einfach egal ist, was mittlerweile mit ihnen ist (alte Schulkameraden, die mir einfach schnuppe sind). Ach, und Leute, die jeden kleinen Furz in ihrem Leben posten oder alle halbe Stunde erzählen, wie scheiße ihr Leben ist, hab ich dadurch jetzt auch nicht mehr im Facebook... Komisch, aber genau mit solchen Leuten will ich halt auch im RL nix zu tun haben. Wenn mal wer ein lustiges Bild postet, hab ich damit kein Problem, mach ich selbst auch. Oder nen lustigen Status. Aber es gibt einfach Leute, die es maßlos übertreiben o.O

Übrigens: Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht die einzige Person, die schneemaus als Nick nutzt. Erster Eintrag bei Google: Ein Eintrag auf fanfiktion.de, in dem eine ominöse schneemaus in einer Harry-Potter-Fanfic chattet... Ich muss sagen, ist mir höchst suspekt *lach* Wer meinen vollen Namen kennt und den googlet, bekommt lediglich meine alte Adresse, wo ich seit anderthalb Jahren nicht mehr wohne. Damals eben noch mit Telefonbucheintrag, heute ohne. Und dass ich wohnorttechnisch nach Bad Dürkheim gesteckt werde, find ich auch witzig. Und wer es tatsächlich schafft, mich auf Facebook zu finden, sieht... Ein Foto von meiner Katze. Woah  Nicht mal meine Gefällt-mir-Angaben sind öffentlich ersichtlich ^^


----------



## Firun (20. Januar 2013)

Na anscheinend gibt es sie doch, die Privatsphäre bei Facebook


----------



## Konov (20. Januar 2013)

Hab auch nur die Freunde in meiner Freundesliste, die ich persönlich kenne... alle anderen schmeiß ich in der Regel raus.

Macht ja auch keinen Sinn 400 Freunde zu haben, von denen man 20 mal gesehen hat. ^^
Ok einen buffed User und noch einen anderen hab ich auch drin, aber die haben ne Spezialberechtigung, muss ich persönlich net kennen.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn mal wer ein lustiges Bild postet, hab ich damit kein Problem, mach ich selbst auch. Oder nen lustigen Status. Aber es gibt einfach Leute, die es maßlos übertreiben o.O



Haha ich wäre recht schnell wieder von deiner Liste weg


----------



## schneemaus (20. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Na anscheinend gibt es sie doch, die Privatsphäre bei Facebook



Wenn man eben drauf aufpasst, was man hoch lädt und was von seinen Angaben öffentlich zugänglich ist, ja.


----------

